# Toys of poplar



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Made these toys using my scroll saw. Moveable legs and arms.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are nice patterns, Jim. The kids ought to love them.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice toys, Jim, You should put them under projects!!

Jim


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is one I made yesterday. I plan to make a bunch and give them away at Christmas time. The one that has been selling the best is the dinosaur.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Offered toys for sale today at our local farmers market. Sold zero reindeers, Zero robots, zero horseys, zero doggies and five Dinosaurs. I now know what kids want. I call this "market research"


----------

